# We finally killed the wicked witch of the west!!!



## Albino_101

If by some chance someone has yet to hear, Osama Bin Laden is finally dead, I don't think that the USA was the country to take him out, but if the story is on every news network I will at least believe that he is dead.


----------



## funlad3

I had a feeling that you would say something witty like that. I'm "Asleep" so I can't watch what's going on right now... Darn.


----------



## emc7

Only took 10 years and millions of dollars. not counting the wars. Maybe we should've hired ninjas.

Yes its, news. But an hour later and I don't know who did it CSI Miami and don't know any more about Osama that I learned from one paragraph on the net. Should take about 1 minute to read. Say "switch over to our new affiliate on channel X for more details" and go back to the show. Thats why we have 200 channels.


----------



## BV77

they should wrap his corpse in bacon and put it on youtube.


----------



## blindkiller85




----------



## TheOldSalt

Kinda convenient that they ditched the body in the ocean before showing it to anybody. You'd think after all the birth certificate mess that Prez Obama would know better than to so blatantly invite the formation of new conspiracy theories.
I say, show us the proof! ( if indeed you CAN... )

If I were the president, I'd be playing "Weekend at Bernies" with the corpse for a week!


----------



## emc7

Now they want to see the president's grades. Why now? Surely his time in office already is more relevant that his college time. Let us see the whole resumes of all the challengers. How many bankruptcies is that, Mr. Trump?

Maybe we should have tried "Osama is dead" 5 years back, then when he pops up to say "No, I'm not", you shoot him.


----------



## blindkiller85

I agree that it's fishy about the whole thing. I see both sides of it, but for the american people a picture will do 100 times better than DNA. Pictures do say a 1,000 words.

The otherside to it, just like the 24 hour islam burial thing, is showing a picture defiling him to the world might provoke more terrorist attacks rather than saying he's dead and releasing DNA proof. Why? See next statement.

Conspiracy theories. With no picture they are going to flood like nothing else about it. This goes both ways, they think we're full of crap, we think we're full of crap and it was nothing but another day. Mass majority still believe it's the truth, and then a week goes by and still no picture? Conspiracy theorists wet dream.



TheOldSalt said:


> If I were the president, I'd be playing "Weekend at Bernies" with the corpse for a week!












I haven't seen that movie in forever, good call sir.


----------



## Mr. fish

Actually they've already showed a photo of him dead. His eyes were missing and looked just like him... Just dont know how reliable that picture is with photoshop experts out and about these days.

None the less, good work.


----------



## Betta man

more like wicked wicked witch of the east (not west). He's the enemy of the western culture. He is (was) a radical muslim and DON'T GET ME WRONG, not all muslims are bad. There are bad apples in every religon. I don't know if he's dead or not but if he is dead, then today should be a holiday!!! I don't like how he started a war and killed over 3,000 people!!! I watch Fox news. If you want to know what happened, watch Glen Beck.


----------



## humdedum

emc7 said:


> Now they want to see the president's grades. Why now?


Well, I suppose now we know why he put off releasing his birth certificate...the bloke was busy arranging Osama's death. 

Why do I have this feeling that Alex Rider took some part in this? Darn you, fiction. I keep thinking you're real.


----------



## emc7

Do not go searching the net for the pic. The scammers are already flooding the web with osama-death-pic-malware. 

Beck is a cynical manipulator who is trying to drag the center to the right by leading the far right right off the edge with cherry-picked facts, innuendo and outright lies. Disgustingly, he is succeeding.

Beck's true believers are as deluded and the anti-tax tea partiers whose organizing and publicity is financed by billionaires. The right have finally found their own flock to counter the democratic busfuls in the cities.

Wake up and think for yourselves, people. None of the shepherds could move an election by shoving sheep around if the "silent majority" would get off their butts and go vote.


----------



## Cichlid Dude!

I think that the reason they buried him out at sea was so that a shrine couldn't be built for him-or something like that. I hope that Al Queada takes a nice long time to recover from this; actually, I hope they surrender and disband so that the Middle East will be FREE!!
But I am not going to get my hopes too high. What with all the possible ways for a terrorist to infiltrate the U.S., I doubt that they will let their leader go unavenged, but for now, it's time to celabrate!!!


----------



## emc7

Osama took the weaponization of Islam and kicked it up a couple orders of magnitude. Celebrate indeed, but his death doesn't remove the weapon.

Religion has always been a tool wielded to attempt to control cultural norms. But the target culture of the Taliban and its allies is not a cure for the mid East's ills, but rather a cause of them. Strong hierarchy, tribalism (take care of your own first), vengeance on your enemies, religious-only education, no birth control, woman treated as valuable, but untrustworthy property (because you kidnapped them from a neighboring tribe). All of this leads uncontrolled population growth, no jobs except for those related to those in power, repressive and vengeful regimes. Osama, amazingly, managed to sell a return to the values of 3000 years ago that if widely implemented would mean a great life for a handful of high status men and pious, medieval squalor for everyone else.


----------



## Betta man

BV77 said:


> they should wrap his corpse in bacon and put it on youtube.


 we don't want to insult a religion or a pig! I'd say to save the bacon and send it to my house yum!!!


----------



## humdedum

Betta man said:


> we don't want to insult a religion or a pig! I'd say to save the bacon and send it to my house yum!!!


I thought it was Judaism that views swine as unclean? Or perhaps Islam does, too. I'm not exactly a world religion expert.


----------



## egoreise

> Kinda convenient that they ditched the body in the ocean before showing it to anybody. You'd think after all the birth certificate mess that Prez Obama would know better than to so blatantly invite the formation of new conspiracy theories.


Awww common! You know he did that on purpose so all the conspiracy theorists, like dear Donald Trump, would look that much worse... twas all tactics.



> I watch Fox news. If you want to know what happened, watch Glen Beck.


Yeeeah. I had to watch that at work. I dislike Glenn Beck even more now. If they carefully planned Osama's funeral so that it would respect Islamic law in order to minimalize possible backlash, there's no more certain way to destroy those efforts than to get on national television and say, "Wrap him in BACON!" Way to go, Beck.... 


Humdedum, Judaism and Islam actually have an incredible amount in common.


----------



## BV77

Well if bacon don't work.....I think they should have brought him back here for pics and autopsy, instead of inviting more theories. The pres should have said, " While the USA respects the muslim tradition of burial within 24 hours....we don't respect radical muslims, so he won't be buried until an autopsy is done, and that will take some time, we aren't sorry if he doesn't get his 72 virgins. The people of 911 and those who served over there and every American deserves FINAL PROOF of his demise."


----------



## egoreise

I've always been a little suspicious of the 72 virgins. They're probably nuns or something.


----------



## funlad3

"I watch Fox news. If you want to know what happened, watch Glen Beck."

Not to be COMPLETELY offensive, but we're not allowed to use any research from Fox in our school's debate team. They'd rather us use Cristian Science Monitor than that. We watched at one tournament and spent an afternoon laughing at how obviously right winged it was. 

Who's the blame, I mean reason, for state and federal debt? Why, it's those blood sucking teachers! They need a higher education than the private sector, wake up earlier to get to their job that starts earlier, get home at about the same time, and stay up half of the night grading papers! Those spoiled pigs! Not stooping so low as to even pay of their mortgages. Why, if we taxed the middle and lower classes, not only will the rich help even MORE than they are already, (Blessed be their souls!) but the first two classes will spend money more wisely, ending our economic issues!

:fun:Beck/Palin 2012!:fun:​

(Sometimes I make myself laugh. True, it may only be funny because my past week has been so depressing, but I make myself laugh nonetheless.)


Oh, and as for the religion thing, Islam, Christianity, and Judaism all trace their roots back to Abraham.


----------



## toddnbecka

egoreise said:


> I've always been a little suspicious of the 72 virgins. They're probably nuns or something.


Why does everyone assume they'll be females? :chair:
Buried at sea, so now he's fish food?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Most of the 9/11 guys were gay ( which is why they did it ) so little virgin boys would have suited them just fine. LOL

Yep, fishfood. There's gonna be a lot of sick fish, the poor little guys.


----------



## humdedum

That's exactly what I thought of when my dad told me they took out Osama and "buried him at sea"! Don't the fish have enough to deal with, what with the oil spill, then the nuclear reactors, now this? :???: Poor fishies.


----------



## egoreise

toddnbecka said:


> Why does everyone assume they'll be females? :chair:
> Buried at sea, so now he's fish food?


Touché! Anyway, spending eternity with 72 virgins doesn't sound appealing. There's got to be a bunch of fine print. Maybe it says they have to remain virgins. o_0


----------



## iheartfish:)

LOL, you guys are horrible examples of gentlemen.


----------



## Betta man

Glen Beck just said that they should wrap his body in bacon put him in a football and bury him on the 50 yard line lol. Jews and Muslims both think that pigs are unclean. I'm glad I'm neither because they can't eat BACON! Funlad, did you know that Glen Beck was asked to leave fox?!!!!


----------



## Betta man

funlad3 said:


> "I watch Fox news. If you want to know what happened, watch Glen Beck."
> 
> Not to be COMPLETELY offensive, but we're not allowed to use any research from Fox in our school's debate team. They'd rather us use Cristian Science Monitor than that. We watched at one tournament and spent an afternoon laughing at how obviously right winged it was.
> 
> Who's the blame, I mean reason, for state and federal debt? Why, it's those blood sucking teachers! They need a higher education than the private sector, wake up earlier to get to their job that starts earlier, get home at about the same time, and stay up half of the night grading papers! Those spoiled pigs! Not stooping so low as to even pay of their mortgages. Why, if we taxed the middle and lower classes, not only will the rich help even MORE than they are already, (Blessed be their souls!) but the first two classes will spend money more wisely, ending our economic issues!
> 
> :fun:Beck/Palin 2012!:fun:​
> 
> 
> (Sometimes I make myself laugh. True, it may only be funny because my past week has been so depressing, but I make myself laugh nonetheless.)
> 
> 
> Oh, and as for the religion thing, Islam, Christianity, and Judaism all trace their roots back to Abraham.


 By the way funlad, I wouldn't want Beck and Palin to run. Beck already has to go around with body guards! He would be so good that the radical communists would go crazy and so would the terrorists! If it was best for him and Palin, I'd want them to, but they'd be assassinated!


----------



## Betta man

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One of his wives got shot in the foot while rushing a NAVY SEAL!!! How dumb is she???? You don't attack the BEST special force around! Especially the guys who killed Osama Bin Ladan do you?!!!


----------



## egoreise

iheartfish:) said:


> LOL, you guys are horrible examples of gentlemen.


That's great to hear, sinse I'm a girl.


----------



## Betta man

okay, we're not doing a good job of being gentlepeople.


----------



## funlad3

"By the way funlad, I wouldn't want Beck and Palin to run."

I know, I was just kidding! (And I would have friend requested you, but I thought I already did!)


----------



## TheOldSalt

I love Beck and Palin, but I wouldn't want either of them as President. Beck is better suited for doing what he already does, and with Palin we'd hear nothing but cries of "Sexism!" any time anybody ever criticized her for anything, just like we currently get accused of racism every time we complain about Obama. 

I've been strongly considering running for President myself, mostly as a joke. I think it would be interesting to see how well I could do when basing my platform on those things that everybody secretly wants but is afraid to declare.


----------



## funlad3

That would be awesome! Does that have anything to do with that secret website you wanted that might greatly anger (Politeness!) some large corporations and or powerful people?:fun:


----------



## emc7

TOS for president! Use your avatar for campaign photos, a birth certificate from babyland general, and a platform of chocolate for breakfast (you can get a candy company to sponsor you) and no TV sound in public places. 

Ok, so those are things I want. What does "everybody" want? You can hand out convict cichlids at your rallies (I will supply).


----------



## emc7

At the mid-terms, everyone thought Obama would be a one-term pres. Now I am reading that the republican field is so lack-luster because they expect to lose and no one but Newt and Trump want to risk it. They'd all rather wait 4 years and run against Biden or Hilary. That if he actually wraps up a war or two and the economy is still improving on election day, he'll be unbeatable.


----------



## emc7

Captain William Kidd was tarred and displayed hanging from a derrick for 2 years in London. He offered treasure for mercy, but it was rejected and people are still looking for the treasure.


----------



## TheOldSalt

What does Capt. Kidd's treasure have to do with anything? Sorry for missing your point, but I just can't make the connection.

Aye, Funlad, it just might at that.

My theory is that a radical new candidate unlike anything we've seen in a very long time might get voters more fired up than they've been in a long time. My plan is to toss all traces of political correctness aside and "go there" on every issue that the others don't want to to touch with a ten foot pole. I'd be like a cross between Carlos Mencia and Hitler.
Can a good guy _comically_ pretending to be openly, blatantly evil ( me ) be a big thorn in the side of a despicably evil guy pretending to be good? ( the other guy )

I figured I'd run as a fascist independent and spout off all sorts of headline grabbing nonsense. The only problem is that so far Donald Trump has already said most of the things *I* was going to say!! All Trump needs to add is militarizing the borders and executing all drug dealers and we'd be a near-perfect match. 
( hmmm.. I wonder if he's already picked a running mate? )


----------



## blindkiller85

All Obama has say is " I ordered the killing of Osama Bin Laden " and he wins the election.

Even though he's the most unpopular president in the history of the US by consensus standards.

I like the idea of a good, successful business man as a president. But not trump, I think many things could be fantastic about a good business man as president. Just not trump. There's too many opportunities for him to then get his hands on many other things aside from real estate. And don't get me wrong, I think he'd be a good president, but honestly he's still a rich prick. Looking out for his money and his future wealth, and not many things for the people that really need it.

Look at the time line of money in the past 50 years. Gas at a quarter of a gallon, milk still under a dollar, bread under or at a dollar, average houses with nothing special around 30-50 thousand. What were people getting paid? A good job at 10 an hour, the average job at 4-6 an hour. Now people with a job making 10 an hour can barely live on their own none the less buy a house and raise a family. Something got screwed up along the way.


----------



## emc7

The treasure is a red herring. I guess the point is tarring and hanging a body in the harbor until it falls apart. The Brits know how to 'prove' a death.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Killing Osama was all fine and dandy, but it's been an ongoing operation for a decade, so Obama only gets the _honor_ of pulling the trigger, not the credit.

As for being unbeatable? HA! As long as Obamacare exists, he will be beatable. As more and more of it's provisions start to kick in, more and more people will come to realize just how much they've really been screwed, and support for him will erode until he has no hope. We, the good guys, will see to that. Osama's death will turn out to not have any real effect in our daily lives, and it's impact will fade enormously as people look to the future instead of the past, and they'll not like the future Mr. Obama is bringing. 

When all the doctors are gone, put out of business from the malpractice insurance spiraling out of control, then all the insurance in the world will be no help. ( Obamacare will FORCE all doctors everywhere to commit malpractice several times each week, if not daily, and this will ruin them, you see )
When gasoline is 7 bucks a gallon because our closet muslim president refuses to do anything against his brethren in OPEC who walk all over us with the same impunity they trample Europe, then folks will understandably be a wee pissed off about it. Toss in the fact that Obama WANTS us to pay such gas prices in the interest of spurring alternative fuel development, and we're totally screwed. We, the People will come to realize that we simply can't afford 4 more years of this silliness. The big financial crisis that nearly collapsed our nation ( and conveniently allowed Obama to seize control over private industries, a few of which he still wants but needs a second chance at ) wasn't caused by the banks playing a shell game. They had been doing that for years with no trouble. Everything was fine until the price of gas went too high. When people have to spend all their money on gas, then they can't buy much of anything else. When people aren't buying, then people aren't selling. Then everything crumbles. This simply must not be allowed to happen again, and for that reason, Mr Obama has to GO!

I could go on on, but I won't. Maybe, if I should someday find myself behind a microphone before a huge audience, I'll elaborate for a couple of hours. Hmmm.. running for president would at least give me that opportunity at least once...


----------



## iheartfish:)

I believe TOS is just the America needs: a wake up call.
Yeah, yeah, we've "had those", but really? Everyone is blind. It's all fine and dandy until one day everyone wakes up and all of the government institutions are closed (which already nearly happened), the stores aren't open, people are shooting each other in the streets for no reason (again, happening!) and the few normal people remaining are on the verge of extinction.

Now, let's add a radical leader to the equation.
Inhumane things get done to preserve the humanness of our civilization, a bunch of people die (those who currently do the killing), a bunch of others don't have money for food (because they've been living for so long off of the government's generosity), and in the long run, things get much better.

How does this work? Well...

When no one is out there murdering people, we don't need nearly as many people running after them. All of those "cops" who sit in their cars "patrolling" are done with, saving the gov. money. 

Those who take advantage of LINK and "unemployment benefits" are cut out, leaving the government much more money for necessary things.
.... 

I'd love to go on, but I think I've hijacked TOS's idea....


----------



## Betta man

*President!!!!!!!!*

 Michelle Bachmen
Newt Gingrige 
2011
 
She runs circles around Glen Beck!


----------



## funlad3

"Can a good guy comically pretending to be openly, blatantly evil ( me ) be a big thorn in the side of a despicably evil guy pretending to be good? ( the other guy )"

Yes.


----------



## BV77

BV77 for President....I won't need a vice pres. I'll pass that savings on to the citizens. I'd fly on a private charter plane and sell off Air Force one. And then, I'LL START TO CHANGE THINGS FOR REAL !!!!!!!! I'll sell the limo, too and I'll drive myself around in a cherry '70 SS Chevelle.


----------



## funlad3

I need to see a real-time debate between the two of you. Skype?


----------



## TheOldSalt

I think it would be a fairly boring debate, since I think we agree on most things!

I'd keep the plane, though. I just wouldn't use every possible excuse I could find for taking it out on joyrides 3 times a week like Obama does. Come to think of it, you wouldn't see me on TV every freakin' day, either.

Crime, immigration, drugs, terror, the economy.. I've got a plan for all these and more, including aquarium-related stuff. Yep, no one else is even thinking about the various plights of fishkeepers, so I'd totally dominate on that one before the other guys ever knew what hit 'em! ( and it doesn't hurt that ~10% of all americans like fish and would get a kick out of hearing that somebody is finally fighting for them )

I think I'll write all this stuff down and form one of those exploratory committee thingies.


----------



## BV77

Yeah, TOS, no debate, we should run for pres and v. pres. .... Obamacare...or is it Obamadoesn'tcare?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Oh he cares alright... I just can't figure out about WHAT. ( it sure ain't America )

Now the news says that the pictures of dead osama won't be released for fear of upsetting the muslim community. *sigh* Well, time to crank up the conspiracy machine to full tilt boogie, I guess.


----------



## sq33qs

Been a while since i made a post on FF, hey everyone, actually sad that i felt i had to do it one this specific thread, but hey.

-This suits the "Brand-Obama" machine's timing perfectly, as Obama's popularity is declining, this is a perfect thing get people behind him/govt. The whole thing is a sham, why on earth was there no intention of putting him on trial? Just kill him(supposedly) and put it behind us?
This is my personal opinion and no-one has to agree with me, but i feel we are all being lied to on a massive level and being led along like sheep.


----------



## Betta man

TheOldSalt said:


> Oh he cares alright... I just can't figure out about WHAT. ( it sure ain't America )
> 
> Now the news says that the pictures of dead osama won't be released for fear of upsetting the muslim community. *sigh* Well, time to crank up the conspiracy machine to full tilt boogie, I guess.


they are already trying to kill us!!!!!!!!!!! At least the bad ones are but who cares if you make murderers mad??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

